# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Sa vlerë ka bukuria e jashtme në dashuri?

## fisniku-student

Po thuajse e gjithe njerzia ne momentin e vendosjes ne diqka per  dashuri kriteri i pare qe vendos eshte , e shikon se a eshte  e/i bukur personi ,pastaj jep pergjigje .

"bukurin e ke ne sherbim te dikujt tjeter ,e jo per vete"

Por shume njerez me kete fakt jane deshpruar ,se ne momentin qe e kan pare personin se eshte i /e bukur ,kane menduar se edhe mbrenda tij ka bukuri (zemer te bukur),por kur e kan shijuar te kunderten ne prani ishte zhgenjimi.

"Bukuria eshte nje pasuri qe  e shpenzon koha"

"Kam fytyre te bardhe por zemer te zeze"

Nje tregim per bukurine ne dashuri:

Kishin qene dy qifta dhe kishin vendosur te kalojne dhe te ecin si dashnore,dhe nje dite mashkulli e pyet femren ,e dashure? kam vendosur te dashurohem ne ty ,mirpo nuk po di se ku te dashurohem ,a ne bukurine tende qe me magjeps sa here qe te shikoje,a ne shpirtin tende qe nuk ta shof fare ,dhe nuk di qe ke shpirt se nuk po e shof fare.
kjo femra ndalet dhe mendon ne vete,thot :sarkastik:   ky shpirtin nuk po ma shef fare dhe nuk po beson se kam shpirt.mirpo  po thote se je e bukur dhe me magjeps bukuria e jote,dhe thot kjo ne vete me mire lete dashurohet ne bukurin e time,se jam e bukur dhe gjithmon e perfitoj.

Dhe pajtohen ne kete aspekt dhe dashurohet ne bukurin esaj.

Mirpo kjo vajza gjithmon ne dyshim se a aka sukses kjo dashuri .dhe gjitheher  e pyet mashkullin se ame do ai e shikon ne fytyr dhe i thote po more te dua,dhe gjitheher e pyet keshtu dhe ky njejt vepron dhe i pergjigjet .
dhe nje moment  ne nje ambient te erresuar ku nuk  shifej asgje dhe kjo femra e pyeti perseri se a me dashuron ky eshikin ne fytyre dhe nuk eshef fytyren e saj,dhe i thot te lutem prite derisa te dalim ne drite dhe ta shof fytyren se nuk po jam i sigurt.


Nje eshembull mjaft i mire se qfar vlere ka bukuria ne dashuri

----------


## RaPSouL

Nuk Ka Vlere Pamja NE Dashuri Per Mu Personalisht  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KUSi

nje njeri kur e dashurosh me te vertete nuk ka lidhje pamja , kryesorja eshte qe ta don zemra e pastaj te tjerat vine  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

*Per mua jo edhe aq shume! E shiqoj shpirterisht*

----------


## alnosa

per mendimin tim ai /ajo qe eshte e bukur kane dhe shpirtin e bukur ...
kot nuk thone fytyra ose syt jane pasqyra e shpirtit .
ai/ajo qe kane fytyr te eger ose sy te eger, egersir do e ken dhe shpirtin ,keshtu qe cfar ti dashurosh atyre ????
per mua vlejne te dyja si bukuria dhe shpirti ,sepse jane te lidhura shume ngushte me njera tjetren 
dhe kur ndonjeri nuk ka fytyren e bukur eshte shpirti aji qe e ndricon dhe e ben me te shkelqyer ,po keshtu dhe anasjelltas ....
dhe nuk jam dakort me kete 
KAM FYTYRE TE BARDHE DHE ZEMER TE ZEZE ...sepse zemra e zez nuk i perket fytyres se bardhe por egersise ...

----------


## bregdetare

Po kur !(...AI....)ka fytyr te shpifur dhe zemren e zez ....hihihiii

----------


## alnosa

> Po kur !(...AI....)ka fytyr te shpifur dhe zemren e zez ....hihihiii


AI ESHTE BISH EGERSIRE .
POR JO SI AJO BISHA E FILMIT  SE AI KISHTE ZEMREN E MIRE ...KESHTU QE JA BENTE DHE FYTYREN E EMBEL ,SA DHE VET VAJZA U DASHURUA ME TE .NUK E DI A KE PARE KETE FILM APO JO ... 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Akili-A

> per mendimin tim ai /ajo qe eshte e bukur kane dhe shpirtin e bukur ...
> kot nuk thone fytyra ose syt jane pasqyra e shpirtit .
> ai/ajo qe kane fytyr te eger ose sy te eger, egersir do e ken dhe shpirtin ,keshtu qe cfar ti dashurosh atyre ????
> per mua vlejne te dyja si bukuria dhe shpirti ,sepse jane te lidhura shume ngushte me njera tjetren 
> dhe kur ndonjeri nuk ka fytyren e bukur eshte shpirti aji qe e ndricon dhe e ben me te shkelqyer ,po keshtu dhe anasjelltas ....
> dhe nuk jam dakort me kete 
> KAM FYTYRE TE BARDHE DHE ZEMER TE ZEZE ...sepse zemra e zez nuk i perket fytyres se bardhe por egersise ...


Ke te drejte alonsa...
dhe kjo vjen si rezultat i kompleksit qe kane jo te bukurit....ne pergjithesi dihet qe nje njeri i bukur nuk ka shume nevoje te shtiret,te genjeje,te bej dhune,etj.etj. sepse ai eshte me i pranueshem ne nje shoqeri...(sepse te bukuren e adhurojne te gjithe,kjo eshte natyra njerezore).
kurse nje jo i bukur duhet te perpiqet me shume qe te hapi dyert e jetes,e kjo ndjenje "padrejtesie" qe u krijohet atyre ne shume raste i detyron ata te shtiren,te behen xheloze e inatcinje,te genjejne te perdorin dhune etj,etj...

Keto qe thame jane me teper tendenca ndjesore...sepse nuk duhet ne asnje menyre ti pergjithsojme gjerat...sepse ka edhe njerez jo te bukur qe e gjejne forcen dhe e tejkalojne kete gjendje inferioriteti....

----------


## Clauss

domethene ajo historia e "the beauty and the beast" nuk bazohen ne ngjarje te verteta? uaaa

----------


## alnosa

> domethene ajo historia e "the beauty and the beast" nuk bazohen ne ngjarje te verteta? uaaa


kush te tha ty qe nuk bazohet claussino picolino ........
une i besoj atij filmi 1000 perqind ,qe dashuria shikohet tek zemra ,por ama dhe vajzat duhet te jene aq te zgjuara sa te zbusin bishen ne kete rast jeni ju  :kryqezohen:  djemt ...

----------


## goldian

keni rastin tem
une i shemtut skam dashnore
shoket jane te bukur ato kane ka 4 dashnore

----------


## bregdetare

> AI ESHTE BISH EGERSIRE .
> POR JO SI AJO BISHA E FILMIT  SE AI KISHTE ZEMREN E MIRE ...KESHTU QE JA BENTE DHE FYTYREN E EMBEL ,SA DHE VET VAJZA U DASHURUA ME TE .NUK E DI A KE PARE KETE FILM APO JO ...



mendoj se eshte filmi ........(beauty and  beast)..me mijra her ta shoh dhe sme merzitet .........


cfar esht bukuria ...esht vetem  nje konvencjon,nje monedh ,qe ka vlern  vetem  ne hapsir edhe koh........

----------


## alnosa

> mendoj se eshte filmi ........(beauty and  beast)..me mijra her ta shoh dhe sme merzitet .........
> 
> 
> ........


 ky filme tregon qart se sa e brishte eshte vajza po ashtu dhe bukuria  :Lulja3:  .sa arriti te 
zbuste nje bishe . :xhemla:

----------


## bregdetare

> ky filme tregon qart se sa e brishte eshte vajza po ashtu dhe bukuria  .sa arriti te 
> zbuste nje bishe .



Alonos;Bisha  dikur kishte qen nje   djal  me ndjenja, kishte zemer   dhe  nje shpirt  qe digjej, po qe dikush ja kishte plagosur ,dhe ndjenjat ja kishte tkurrur,shpirti i tij ishte mplakur , dhe  isht kethyer ne nje bish ...... bukuria , brishtesija  dhe zgjuarsija  e vajzes  i zgjoi bishes ndjenjen e dashuris, ate ndjenj  qe dikush dikur  e kishte plagosur......... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cobra1

Lal mir do beje qe te merrje nje me qira nga shoket  hahahahaha.



Bukuria eshte vetem pes minuta dhe kalimtare ,per Dashurin nuk luan rolin kryesor ,ajo qe mund te fliste per Dashurin eshte  vetem dhe vetem  Zemra......

----------


## Akili-A

> Lal mir do beje qe te merrje nje me qira nga shoket  hahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Bukuria eshte vetem pes minuta dhe kalimtare ,per Dashurin nuk luan rolin kryesor ,ajo qe mund te fliste per Dashurin eshte  vetem dhe vetem  Zemra......


Po ajo zemra qe thua ti...kur takohesh me nje vajze te bukur,nga e merr goditjen????????????????
Mos e merr gje nga bukuria???????????????
Apo i njeh shpirtin asaj qe me takimin e pare????????????????

----------


## ELDORADO

*po Ka Vlere Deri Diku,por Ne Dashuri Nuk Shikohet Aparenca Shikohet Zemra Shpirti,se Po Te Ishte  Bukuria Celesi I Dashurise Atehere Ata Qe Jane Me Pak Te Bukur Apo Dhe Disi Te Shemtuar  Sdo Te Dashuronin Apo Dashuroheshin Kurre???!!!
Pra Eshte Ndjenja Shpirterore Ajo E Rendesishmja
Me Respekt Niku*

----------


## FierAkja143

Eshte mire qe personin qe do dashurosh ta kesh shoke ne fillim.  Shoqerin un nuk e zgjedh nga paraqitja.  


ps. mos eshte pak si shume filozofik mendimi im per ju forumistat e thjesht? 


 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

> per mendimin tim ai /ajo qe eshte e bukur kane dhe shpirtin e bukur ...
> kot nuk thone fytyra ose syt jane pasqyra e shpirtit .
> ai/ajo qe kane fytyr te eger ose sy te eger, egersir do e ken dhe shpirtin ,keshtu qe cfar ti dashurosh atyre ????
> per mua vlejne te dyja si bukuria dhe shpirti ,sepse jane te lidhura shume ngushte me njera tjetren 
> dhe kur ndonjeri nuk ka fytyren e bukur eshte shpirti aji qe e ndricon dhe e ben me te shkelqyer ,po keshtu dhe anasjelltas ....
> dhe nuk jam dakort me kete 
> KAM FYTYRE TE BARDHE DHE ZEMER TE ZEZE ...sepse zemra e zez nuk i perket fytyres se bardhe por egersise ...


nuk jam dakord me kete mendim,sidomos me kete    (kot nuk thone fytyra ose syt jane pasqyra e shpirtit ).

ndoshta ke menduar "syte jane pasyra e zemres" e jo fytyra ,eh syri eshte eshet pasqyra ezemres sespe eshet lajmetari i drejteperdrejt i zemres qe i jep informata ne menyre foto  vizuele,mirpo kjo nuk ka te beje me bukuri te nderlidhur me zemren.

nuk vlersohet agje ne bote me teorine absolute ,por me teorine relative, sepse nese eshet i bukur nuk d.m.th se tash ai duhet ne menyr absolute te jete ose i bukur ose i shemtuar,dhe anasjelltas.

ndoshta nje femer munde te ndodh qe takon ndonje mashkull te bukur dhe i pelqen dhe tash bazohet ne ate thenjen tende (kot nuk thone fytyra ose syt jane pasqyra e shpirtit ).,dhe me vone te ndryshojne gjerat dhe verteton tek ai mashkull qe ka nje talent qe ti nuk eke dite ,ai  talent eshet nje sport extrem i ashtuquajtur SADIST,dhe tash bie ne kontradite me ate thenjen tende,ata sy qe i ka te bukur ,tash munde ti quash si "SYTE E PISIT"


"Ishte i bukur por sadist"

----------


## King_Arthur

per disa ka rendesi pamja e jashtme ,kurse per disa  jo .

per mua nuk ka shume rendesi po kjo nuk do te thote te jete shtriga  tek borbardha  :ngerdheshje:  LOL

----------

